# When Is Enough ..enough ?



## jtgrey

When do u have enough vape equipment .....

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## huffnpuff

And that's excluding the big box of juice! Lol
Where's the drippers?

Whaat? No Reo?!! Sacrilege!

Which you preferring so far? Box, Tubes, Mech?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh

jtgrey said:


> When do u have enough vape equipment .....



Nice collection!!


Sent from my iPhone VapeCase & mPt3


----------



## zadiac

When you get your second Reo

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver

For me, two workhorses that give you a good vape with two flavours - and one portable solution 
Thats enough

Anything above that is in the name of scientific research 

Lots of researching going on...

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 3


----------



## jtgrey

huffnpuff said:


> And that's excluding the big box of juice! Lol
> Where's the drippers?
> 
> Whaat? No Reo?!! Sacrilege!
> 
> Which you preferring so far? Box, Tubes, Mech?


Must say the mech will be my first choice. Lol stil working on the Reo


----------



## Necris

I absolutely agree with @Silver, my mvp and kayfun(bobas) are my adv,69 mech with a trident for the office and home and a puny lil 650mah ego and mpt3 for the car...happy as can be, will be getting an itaste iclik to replace the ego batt soon tho




And likewise regarding research, im itching to research a sigelei 100w

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## jtgrey

Silver said:


> For me, two workhorses that give you a good vape with two flavours - and one portable solution
> Thats enough
> 
> Anything above that is in the name of scientific research
> 
> Lots of researching going on...


I agree lots and lots of researching left for me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

I only use a very small device at work - a standard EVOD battery and MPT3.

Then the larger device for home - spinner and mAN.

I like quick charging, small batteries for the day, that fits easily anywhere. I will look at the 650mah VV EVOD battery next.

And maybe in a few months look at a RBA with controllable cylinder battery MOD. But not in a hurry. I can see myself struggling to build coils. So it would have to be easy and perform better than a mAN for me to consider it.


Sent via a NASA satellite which gathers my thoughts and relays them to the world


----------



## jtgrey

r0gue z0mbie said:


> I only use a very small device at work - a standard EVOD battery and MPT3.
> 
> Then the larger device for home - spinner and mAN.
> 
> I like quick charging, small batteries for the day, that fits easily anywhere. I will look at the 650mah VV EVOD battery next.
> 
> And maybe in a few months look at a RBA with controllable cylinder battery MOD. But not in a hurry. I can see myself struggling to build coils. So it would have to be easy and perform better than a mAN for me to consider it.
> 
> 
> Sent via a NASA satellite which gathers my thoughts and relays them to the world


You will be surprised how easy it is to build a coil . And I promise you , once u use a RBA like a kayfun there will be no going back !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

@jtgrey Oh really, well that gives me hope 


Sent via a NASA satellite which gathers my thoughts and relays them to the world


----------



## Necris

Agree once again,Kayfun/russian is to mpt3 as mpt3 is to ce4.its a game changer.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## jtgrey

r0gue z0mbie said:


> @jtgrey Oh really, well that gives me hope
> 
> 
> Sent via a NASA satellite which gathers my thoughts and relays them to the world


And once you tried it you will never look back ... A then the next step is REO !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Snape of Vape

I've been on the mech side (master race) and very happy with it so far! 

I'm considering getting a sigelei 100w now just to try the regulated side (dirty peasants) for a bit. 

If it doesn't work for me I'll be getting a Reo come year end.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## devdev

It's really hard to go back to regulated after being on the mech side of things, especially once you have had a BF mech setup (Reo) as your all day carry.

Although I still love my Russians, the only regulated mod I am using is the 30w Hana, and that's just for the Russian big. Until a genuine Reo killer comes out, I think two Reos is around adequate - and then some tube mods for some RTAs

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alex

Nice collection, which will be enough when you complete it with a REO, and then another REO, and then another R...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## jtgrey

Alex said:


> Nice collection, which will be enough when you complete it with a REO, and then another REO, and then another R...


Thanks @Alex ..you realy opened my eyes to mech . Just can not seem to put the stingry down

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## jtgrey

huffnpuff said:


> And that's excluding the big box of juice! Lol
> Where's the drippers?
> 
> Whaat? No Reo?!! Sacrilege!
> 
> Which you preferring so far? Box, Tubes, Mech?


Must say mech , new to the dripper thing , but after my visit to @Alex I am definitely in the market for a dripper


----------



## Marzuq

jtgrey said:


> Must say mech , new to the dripper thing , but after my visit to @Alex I am definitely in the market for a dripper


@jtgrey you see now why i let that hana mod go for the reo...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

Yoh, this stuff is scary 

My current order hasn't even arrived yet, and I've got a wishlist for more stuff

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Riaz

n0ugh7_zw said:


> Yoh, this stuff is scary
> 
> My current order hasn't even arrived yet, and I've got a wishlist for more stuff


This is the story of my life

Welcome to the club buddy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## jtgrey

n0ugh7_zw said:


> Yoh, this stuff is scary
> 
> My current order hasn't even arrived yet, and I've got a wishlist for more stuff


Lol I agree I have build 6 different sx350 box mods now and although I do not know which one to use I all ready ordered more chips ....its crazy

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Riddle

It's a never ending story

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## jtgrey

@Marzuq I loved the hana but with the sx350 chip in her small body ..she's the devil


----------



## Marzuq

jtgrey said:


> @Marzuq I loved the hana but with the sx350 chip in her small body ..she's the devil


@jtgrey the hana with the dna30 was awesome so I can only imagine that she doing much better now with the upgrade chip. 


Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## jtgrey

Marzuq said:


> @jtgrey the hana with the dna30 was awesome so I can only imagine that she doing much better now with the upgrade chip.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


Must say I only took it to 40 w with my magma will try a .2 coil build later and real crank it up .


----------



## jtgrey

Seems I like my ugliest one the most . It is running 2 x 18650 in parallel so battery life is amazing

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## jtgrey

Just had to give her some style

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## rogue zombie

Looks cool 


Sent via a NASA satellite which gathers my thoughts and relays them to the world


----------



## jtgrey

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Looks cool
> 
> 
> Sent via a NASA satellite which gathers my thoughts and relays them to the world


Lol thanks


----------



## BansheeZA

i have not used my nemisis since the day i build the sx350 in a hana box. i can do everything the nemi can do on the sx with better battery life without the vape becoming weaker and weaker. i have 60 watt at 0.1 ohm with the last upgrade. normally i dont go below 0.3ohm at 60 watts or it is too much for me and that is basically what the nemi gave with a fresh battery and it lasts more than 5 hits.
in my opinion you will only need a mech ever again if you go below 0.1 ohm.
with that said with the new 150 to 200w regulated boards coming out you might not even ever need a mech again because you can force a 0.1, 0.2 0r even higher to go up to 150 or 200 watts to replicate a 0.05 or lower.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan

I am glad you are happy with your own creation, however over-unity does not exist and if you compare W for W it is impossible tp get longer vape time with an electronic mod compared to a pure mechanical mod.

via Tapatalk


----------



## johan

BansheeZA said:


> i have not used my nemisis since the day i build the sx350 in a hana box. i can do everything the nemi can do on the sx with better battery life without the vape becoming weaker and weaker. i have 60 watt at 0.1 ohm with the last upgrade. normally i dont go below 0.3ohm at 60 watts or it is too much for me and that is basically what the nemi gave with a fresh battery and it lasts more than 5 hits.
> in my opinion you will only need a mech ever again if you go below 0.1 ohm.
> with that said with the new 150 to 200w regulated boards coming out you might not even ever need a mech again because you can force a 0.1, 0.2 0r even higher to go up to 150 or 200 watts to replicate a 0.05 or lower.







johan said:


> I am glad you are happy with your own creation, however over-unity does not exist and if you compare W for W it is impossible to get longer vape time with an electronic mod compared to a pure mechanical mod.
> 
> via Tapatalk





via Tapatalk


----------



## BansheeZA

johan said:


> via Tapatalk


 
Johan im in the electrical field and know exactly what you are referring to wrt overunity. without doing all the detailed calculations or the tests on an oscilloscope it feels (i know feel is subjective) the same to me on the nemi and the electronic with simple ohm calcs. this was just an observation and with battery safety also in mind a electronic is a bit more protected. mechanical mods is a very very dangerous side if you have no clue what goes on inside electricity and what makes it tick. so basically what im saying is it feels (again subjective) to me that i can get more puffs at .3 ohm with the electronic at lets say 58watt (simple ohm calculations at 4.2v) before the battery can no longer supply the energy to the chip/board to keep the output voltage up, whilst on the mech you get a gradual decline in output watts as the battery looses energy.
please feel free to correct me if im missing something here as im more into higher voltage systems installations an my electronic knowledge is only up to N5 and i may have missed a few things along the line

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan

On "feel" it surely might and I agree 100% on the safety. Its just on the physics side I needed to point it out. 

via Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## jtgrey

I realy love my sx350 but and this is only me , nothing as good looking as my stingray x with my magma dripper on it . Thanks at @Alex for the stingray . It is just as if the magma taste better on the stingray then the sx350 . But then again it is only my feeling on it . Maby its the danger factor of the mech at .3 ohm that makes me think that it tastes better.


johan said:


> On "feel" it surely might and I agree 100% on the safety. Its just on the physics side I needed to point it out.
> 
> via Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chop007

In all truth, one or two devices and some batteries is all you will ever need. In reality, the excitement of the progression of technology is an adventurous journey not to be subjugated by the normalcy of any one device. So many options, such joy and wonder, it is a kind of magic and we, being vapers, have natural tendency to the outlandish and awesome. So, bring them on, more variety, more color, more function and a greater ability for adaptive technique. The more, the merrier, money is but a small pittance to a pay for a life filled with wonder and excitement. How boring would it be to be content with one device?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Marzuq

yeah i think that we all have an addictive personality that we either admit to or denying right now.
at some point we all say. i have too much gear. then we sell everything we not using including juices.
then we sit with money in hand. and its like i can buy me a reo with this. then i wont need anything else....
and then the cycle starts all over..

but as @Silver would say.... all in the name of science

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## BansheeZA

And then all this talk about the stingray X made me go and look..... My nemi wil be replaced by one of those damn it looks good

sent from my telegraph machine using Tapalalk stop

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac

Riddle said:


> It's a never ending story


 
So true. I don't see a stop to this in my future. Not even after the Reo arrives. I need to get some funding on kickstarter or something....hahaha


----------



## Alex

BansheeZA said:


> And then all this talk about the stingray X made me go and look..... My nemi wil be replaced by one of those damn it looks good
> 
> sent from my telegraph machine using Tapalalk stop


 
That Stingray X is one damn fine looking tube.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## imtiaaz.ganief

This was me at my worst lol

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## jtgrey

Cool man , nice collection


imtiaaz.ganief said:


> This was me at my worst lol
> View attachment 11724


----------



## jtgrey

5 months later and now my mod collection looks like this ! From tubes to boxes !

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## jtgrey

Ipv 2 , sigilei 50w , Kui , istick , reo , sx350 cana , reo , cana 50w .

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Dr Phil

Girl friend said this is enough but kui is on its way

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

